# Has anybody found a cricket bat in L4D2?



## Nic (Nov 21, 2009)

I really need that achievement kill  a common infected with all the melee weapons. If you have found one, which chapter and level was it on?


----------



## SamXX (Nov 21, 2009)

I found one in The Hotel (On Dead Center) in a few of the rooms on tables.

Hope I helped.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I found one in The Hotel (On Dead Center) in a few of the rooms on tables.
> 
> Hope I helped.


I'll look if I can find it in there. I know that they spawn differently but sometimes I find the chainsaw in the same place in the last game I played.


----------



## SamXX (Nov 21, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, let me know how it goes.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 21, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the whole point of the AI Director.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... I said they spawn differently and some stay the same place.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 21, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. That *is* the whole point to it. So that each playthrough is different.
Maybe just keep on playing and you'll get somewhere.


----------

